# What is a fair price for dog training?



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

As I lament about the lack of training in Manassas, my hometown, I've noticed a large disparity between dog training class costs. When I did obedience training with Coal many years ago, I only paid $75 for 8 week classes. I know that was 10-17 years ago. We do have to account for inflation. When I brought Mercy home, I signed her up for AKC S.T.A.R. puppy at Waggin tails for 6 weeks for $160. Later, I put Mercy in a Nosework class for the same price. I also noticed that Kennel Clubs and training courses offer classes for far less, $80 or less to be exact. Petsmart is not my first choice, but Vicki Rizzo is excellent and her classes are $100 for 6 weeks. Even better is Mary Ann Robertson, at Liberty Hill in Fauquier County.com She too only charges $100, but does not have subnovice classes. (Rant) I don't think dog training classes, at least those that are over 30 miles from a center city should cost over $100. Granted, the Waggin Tails Classes were excellent, but the reason why I haven't taken Nosework 2 classes is because it really is out of our budget range. I can't afford to keep paying $160 over and over. $160 is fine once or twice. I went to the Fredericksburg VA Pet Expo and I decided to ask Colonial K9 and Pup N Iron about their classes, saying I was interested in subnovice classes, but that they $150 or $160 for them! That's double what the Kennel clubs charge and Fredericksburg I don't consider to be part of Northern VA, but middle class friendly, or so I thought. I know that businesses need to make a living but wow! Arlington or Alexandria, yes I can understand the pricing because it's a high cost area. But Fredericksburg? The woman at Pup N Iron said her prices were comperable with Northen VA. Why NoVA? Why not Virginia wide? (End of Rant) I am trying to move to TN, since it is more affordable, but the decrease in pay exceeds the reduced cost of living, so I am still seeking God in the matter. I am proud to be a budget minded person, who is price savvy. I applaud the not for profit Kennel Clubs and Dog Training Clubs. If only the ones near me also had subnovice training classes. I will be calling Claudia Bailey again, who is affiliated with the Nosework dog trainer but charges far less. I am seriously expecting increases in our finances, so I might take one class at Pup N Iron, but the rest would have to be at a club. Sorry, if I crossed the line in my speaking, but these are feelings and concerns I have been holding inside for months if not years that have been piling up, and I had to release them in constructive way. Thanks for listening.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

At our center, the prices are different depending on the class. Family dog training basics is $170 for six weeks, but that's a small class with at least two instructors, frequently three, so you get individualized help all throughout the class.

CT tends to have relatively high income opportunities and cost of living, so that may be comparable to a lower amount elsewhere. The family dog classes are typically pretty full at that price.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Took my yellow lab to Pup N Iron years ago back in 2006. They were expensive even back then.

Best wishes. I paid 150 for 5 lessons towards CGC. You don't want to know how much I spend for her service dog training, and it's a fair price. Now I know why they say service dogs run about $40,000. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> At our center, the prices are different depending on the class. Family dog training basics is $170 for six weeks, but that's a small class with at least two instructors, frequently three, so you get individualized help all throughout the class.
> 
> CT tends to have relatively high income opportunities and cost of living, so that may be comparable to a lower amount elsewhere. The family dog classes are typically pretty full at that price.


Oh yeah! In New England, the costs,prices and incomes would be comparable to those in Arlington/Alexandria/Fairfax VA.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MominGermany said:


> Took my yellow lab to Pup N Iron years ago back in 2006. They were expensive even back then.
> 
> Best wishes. I paid 150 for 5 lessons towards CGC. You don't want to know how much I spend for her service dog training, and it's a fair price. Now I know why they say service dogs run about $40,000. LOL
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna be sick.:yuck:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you get into classes with dog training clubs? They generally are a lot cheaper because people are for the most part volunteering their time and they have day jobs away from dog training.... or may be retired. 

Years ago I paid $150 for 8 classes. That came out to be $18/per class, and generally that high price was because this was that woman's income. She had to pay rent and pay insurance - and earn enough money to pay her own bills. 

Coming this fall, I'm going to be taking 3 classes a week.... 

Class # 1 - through dog club = $170/7 weeks. This is a high level competition level class and is almost 2 hours long. That $170 is for two dogs. 

Class #2.1 - through private facility = $80/6 weeks. This is a competition level class and is about an hour long. We will likely move to a drop in status after I used up my weeks, and that will be $15/class.

Class #2.2 - through private facility = $20/class. This is about $100/6 weeks if I paid ahead as opposed to drop ins. This is more expensive because of the equipment that needs to be moved around. 

*** Class 2.1 and 2.2 are back to back classes on the same night. 

Class #3 - through school system (meaning it's basically volunteer because they are not making any money from these classes), we'll be taking handling (conformation) classes this fall. That's about $100/12 weeks or about $8/class. Considering these are actual "Teaching" classes (as opposed to practice) I was stunned at the "cheap" price and jumped at the opportunity.  

And probably to go a smidge further - I have been advised by both obedience and conformation people to get Bertie out to more dog shows. I always pay an entry fee so I don't get kicked out, so that comes out to be $30 per dog show we drop in. And there is a handful like that we will be doing this fall and winter... 

^ all the above is intended to make you feel better about dropping $100 every month or so. I try not to think about what all I'm spending...


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I try not to think about it too! I guess I'm the thought that where you you put your time and treasure, the heart naturally follows! Lol. ????


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do training can run into serious money.  

Around here (CT), I generally pay $20-$25 per class, so a 6 week class might be $120-150. I also get discounts for being a member at my agility class. I tend to do drop ins which is slightly more expensive. 

For privates I pay anywhere from $50-125 per hour. I also have taken a real liking to online courses which usually cost similar to the first group of classes listed.

I cannot really think of the money as dog training per se, but rather as my hobby and what brings me joy. Otherwise I just could not continue  But I do not ski, I don't do nightclubs or go to the movies or eat out often etc etc so when thought of that way, the prices for enjoying my dogs don't seem so bad to me.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We pay $115 for a 6 week class. It is a wonderful indoor facility, rare in MT. Codt of living is not cheap here and wages are low. But I am self employed and as such familiar with costs that she must see. Honestly I don't know how she can make it work, our Tribball class has 4 people. So as expensive.as it is for our budget I do not have a problem paying it. Having two dogs in classes is tough financially and I'm glad our triebball class is taking a couple of weeks vacation. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I like to measure training classes by the people teaching them. Do those trainers have dogs with titles? Do those trainers have students with titles? If no to any of the above you might want to check to find a more competent trainer. I pay a variety of prices depending on the type of training and the location. $15 to $20/1 hour class is about the cost here. That's indoor or outdoor training.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate thinking about training fees.. 

When we took puppy classes, every single class I looked at charged $150 for 6 weeks in Seattle, so $25 a class. Then we did "pet" obedience classes outside of Seattle, and they were $135 for 7 weeks. After that, we started competition classes with a very accomplished instructor, and she charges $105 for 8 weeks. I thought (and still think) that is a steal!! Especially compared to the previous classes taught by instructors no where near as accomplished as my current trainer is. They cannot even be compared. I am currently dropping into a second obedience class, advanced competition, in Seattle for $30 a class, or $100 for 4 weeks. Now, I feel $25-30 a class is very expensive, because my primary instructor only charges about $13 a class. Field training tops everything though, because I have to pay $15 a day just to get into the training grounds, and I of course have to pay our trainer on top of that.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our trainer charges $100 for 6 Puppy Kindergarten classes. Her other classes run from $85 to $100 for 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure you're looking at what the club classes are teaching, not just what the classes are called. Just because they don't have a class called "sub novice" doesn't mean whatever class they offer wouldn't be beneficial. The skills taught in a novice versus sub novice class are likely to be the same, the difference will be in where each place expects the dog to already be in his training before they start the class.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was being somewhat facetious when I was talking as though I was surprised about Fredericksburg being a high cost area. However, I am a little disconcerted about it. At least in the Washington area, if not the whole country, the cost of pet care seems to be rising faster than inflation. :uhoh:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MominGermany said:


> I try not to think about it too! I guess I'm the thought that where you you put your time and treasure, the heart naturally follows! Lol. &#55357;&#56478;&#55357;&#56478;&#55357;&#56478;&#55357;&#56478;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I pay the high prices anyway even though I don't agree with them. I love Mercy and she needs things! My pocketbook feels black and blue from being hit with high costs.: God is good. I have faith that He will provide and that I will not go broke or bankrupt.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Do training can run into serious money.
> 
> Around here (CT), I generally pay $20-$25 per class, so a 6 week class might be $120-150. I also get discounts for being a member at my agility class. I tend to do drop ins which is slightly more expensive.
> 
> ...


I am still working on balancing my budget. I have a child to take of. It is also looking like I will have to cancel our trip next year. I know the services vary and sometimes the $150 is worth it depending on the quality and the metropolitan area. It is worth it to me, usually, and I will feel more free to keep going especially when my finances improve. I have a lot of irons in the fire. My bigger problem is that there are no sub-novice classes in Manassas or within 30-45 minutes of Manassas. Even though Arlington for instance might be as the crow files the same as Woodbridge or Warrenton from Manassas, it is like driving to a place over an hour away due to the crazy traffic.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> We pay $115 for a 6 week class. It is a wonderful indoor facility, rare in MT. Codt of living is not cheap here and wages are low. But I am self employed and as such familiar with costs that she must see. Honestly I don't know how she can make it work, our Tribball class has 4 people. So as expensive.as it is for our budget I do not have a problem paying it. Having two dogs in classes is tough financially and I'm glad our triebball class is taking a couple of weeks vacation.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's kinda how I feel about the Waggin Tails classes.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished a 7 week Basic Obedience course with Lily and I did the same course with Luna a couple years ago. I go through my vet who has an in-house trainer (I love my Vet!). I paid $100 for the Basic course and there is an advanced class I'll eventually do for the same cost/duration. My next thing, though, might be the CGC for $115. I have to decide which dog to do it with, though.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Our nearest non Petsmart dog training center now costs $95 for 7 week classes. (It was $75 when we were training Ben a couple of years ago, but they have new owners so the price was raised.) The teach puppy classes, as well as adult obedience, rally, agility, freestyle, etc. They used to have reactive dog classes that cost more as well, but that seems to have been dropped.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Where I'm at if you go to the local dog clubs, we have two in the area, they are about $80 for an 8 week course taught by volunteers. My preferred training facility is private, low number of dogs in each class. Owner is a certified behavorist who is going for a masters right now and her trainers are certified in something. She charges about $150-$180 for 6 week classes including Nose Work. It's pricey for me, but Tayla does best there so I save up and take a class and then wait a few months and take another.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We keep it way down at our training center for Star Puppy and Family dog- 120 for six weeks. That is bc we want everyone to be able to afford to train their pups. We also give a free spot to NEADS dogs, or shelter staff working to place a dog. We do charge 150 for specialty classes like Control Unleashed, Outdoor Adventures( BAT for shy dogs) etc. 135 is CGC and RALLY O and that level class.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Where I go its 280.00 for 6 months -– you have 6 months to finish all 6 levels. They have several trainers in the class who help and evaluate each week, the trainers advance you to the next level when they say your ready. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I have taken 3 sets of classes at same place. The price is about $25 a class, with 8 classes being the norm for each session.
It is an excellent facility, worth every penny.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> We keep it way down at our training center for Star Puppy and Family dog- 120 for six weeks. That is bc we want everyone to be able to afford to train their pups. We also give a free spot to NEADS dogs, or shelter staff working to place a dog. We do charge 150 for specialty classes like Control Unleashed, Outdoor Adventures( BAT for shy dogs) etc. 135 is CGC and RALLY O and that level class.


That's awesome! I wish there were more dog trainers like you!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was looking into agility classes at a dog resort in Fairfax VA and they charge $200! Yikes!!!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Dog training does cost some money for sure. This is NE Pennsylvania:
-Basic training at a training/daycare center $200 8 weeks of training (also included 4 puppy kindergarden classes)

-"Phase 2" of the training $275 which included 3 private lessons and 5 group classes

-Advanced beginners at a local non-profit club which was basically a GCG prep class $120 for 8 weeks

-Competition Novice at a different training club $125 for 8 weeks. A membership to this places runs $200/yr and includes as much training as you want in any class.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

We just signed chester up for some classes, the last time was when he was a puppy and i notice i am a lot less lazier when it comes to training when we are enrolled in classes. The classes came out 165$ for 6 weeks. other places were a bit cheaper but were almost a hour and a half and it just wasn't worth it. the agility classes at the same place are 185$


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

In my country i pay $500 for 6 weeks


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A competition class at the school run by one of the top obedience people in my area (she has had the top obed dog in Canada twice now) runs $226.00 (tax in) for an 8 week course, and the other local school with top-notch instructors is $210. Be happy you are only paying $150 if you are getting classes from top-notch instructors!! I wish I could find good classes for that price!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My problem has been finding anything "local". We are in rural Pa. I'm looking at an hour to Williamsport (can't get anyone to answer emails for information) and an hour to Elmira (my next step. There is only one trainer in our town. I went to her with Artemis and Liberty when they were puppies. The price was $65.00 (each dog) for a 6 week puppy class. Unfortunately I didn't care for the trainer's methods. To start with she informed me in the beginning that "golden's aren't very quick learners" (or something to that effect). She used harsh methods in my opinion. Before we even completed the first session she had both of my goldens in a pinch collar, had Liberty so terrified that she literally trembled when the trainer came near her and advised me that since Artemis had a vision problem in one eye that he was going to be "difficult". The only problem that I've ever had with the vision issue is that he wants to walk on my RIGHT rather than on my left. I think he feels safer with me "guarding" his left side since he can only see out of his right eye. I didn't see any problem with him being on my right, I wasn't looking to do obedience trials, just wanted to enjoy a walk without being dragged! Needless to say, I won't be going back there. I'm not as concerned about cost as much as getting the right fit with the trainer.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it's regionally dependent, but I will say I think it's worth the extra money to find a good trainer, especially when it comes to obedience classes - I cringe at people taking their dogs to PetsMart (feel free to throw tomatoes at me if you love their classes). 

I always recommend people do a search on IAABC and go from there. Even if you aren't specifically in need of a behaviorist, many of the folks listed on there do regular classes or can point you in the direction of someone decent.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Artnlibsmom someone posted here once some web based classes. They looked really cool esp if you couldn't get to class. I think pushes Jill posted them, I didn't save the info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Artnlibsmom someone posted here once some web based classes. They looked really cool esp if you couldn't get to class. I think pushes Jill posted them, I didn't save the info
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be a good start. If anyone has info about them, message me please?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am using a private trainer right now. More expensive than group classes no doubt, but I learned more in one week with her than I did in six weeks of classes at a different facility. Anyway, she recommended the Denise Fenzi online dog sports academy as an alternative if we couldn't get our schedules to mesh. 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy (on-line) | Denise Fenzi

I think I may try one of their classes after Christmas when I'm in between my PhD coursework and research (in my spare time while studying for comps, HA!) I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who has done any of these classes - it looks like they involve participation in weekly online discussions and uploading videos of your "homework".


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think cost for obedience or agility or any classes should be an amount similar to what any classes in your region would cost. so it would seem fair for the cost to be comparable to what you would pay for math tutoring, or guitar or painting lessons, or for your child to take gymnastics lessons. 
If you are getting some kind of certification, perhaps then the costs should be in line with other courses that result in a certication. Jmo


----------

